
Uber checks connections between hacker and Lyft - jeo1234
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/08/us-uber-tech-lyft-hacking-exclusive-idUSKCN0S20D420151008
======
sytse
So Uber checked with GitHub who visited a certain file/commit page and the
only strange IP was from the Lyft CTO? Wow

